# When the photographer gets really close to the subject



## hamlet (Feb 16, 2017)

When the photographer gets really close to the subject


----------



## Mysecutage (Mar 12, 2017)

So cute! The photographer becomes a part of the nature)
Here is on more story about a photographer and seals Photographer Gets Up Close and Personal with Elephant Seal Pups |  PhotoWeeklyOnline


----------

